# Looms: Kromski? Ashford? Harrisville? Another? What do you recommend and why?



## DanielS

There are a lot of different manufacturers of rigid heddle looms. 
There are a lot of people experienced with each.

What do you recommend? What are the benefits of your loom? What are the limitations?


----------



## deenashoemaker

I've been with Ashford since 1965. However, I'm a spinner not a weaver. They have always been so courteous and helpful and found a new whorl for my 1965 Ashford Traditional. I would assume they would be the same for looms.


----------



## eeaton

I have a Ashford knitters loom and a larger rigid heddle loom by Ashford. The knitters loom folds to travel and both looms are well made,
I did recently take a class and it was suggested that I replace the plastic straps on the loom with texsol cord, a simple easy change.
God luck with your search.


----------



## eeaton

I meant good luck


----------



## DanielS

eeaton said:


> I meant good luck


Having a little "God luck" isn't bad either. Thank you.


----------



## mama879

I have a Kromski Ridgid Heddle Loom- The Harp it is 32 inches. I love it I can play with any width I want to and having a ball with it. I have the stand I have 3 heddles 8,10 and 12. I bought some extra shuttles then the 3 32 inch ones that came with the loom I bought it second hand and so glad I did. it does fold so I can go any where with but it is large when set up. I have it up in my itty bitty craft room and do not get up there much because of the pupperdoodle can't be left alone. So she needs a baby sitter DH gets upset with her cause she just has so much energy and he does not. lol lol lol I'm in love with my loom. I wanted big because I had just enough to buy this one I did not want to buy small and have to buy bigger later on and spend lots of money. Does that make sense.


----------



## Dianne52

I have a 15" Cricket and am enjoying it, I also have a large floor loom and do not know the manufacturer. I have done purses, table runners, coasters and wall hangings on the Cricket.


----------



## marciawm

I have a Schacht rigid heddle. I love it, it's very well made and is made in USA which was important to me. It folds up even when it is warped and can be carried around, to class or any spot you feel like weaving. I also have a stand but feel more comfortable weaving at a table. I have various heddles to accommodate the thickness or lack of, of my Knitting yarns. Experimenting with Saori weaving and finding it perfect. I bought the optional little tray that fits on the front (closest to you) part of the loom, and it holds the shuttles, extra scraps of yarn, tape measure and what ever you need easily accessible . There are some great Youtube videos online which show you how to warp the looms and give you a good view of all the different types. Good luck with your search. Schacht is made in Boulder CO.


----------



## engteacher

I am a newby to weaving and LYS suggested the Ashford SamleLeIt (10"). I've had it almost a month. At first I was really upset for buying a loom with so many limitation. I have since learned I can do much more than what I first expected. I am still very much a beginner but I would love to make fabric for a poncho. Making table runners for DIL with matching tatting on each side to add a bit of width and elegance. Great fun.


----------



## deenashoemaker

I'm a spinner, don't think I've ever seen a loom up closer. So tell me, do they take alot of space, like their own room? When you make panels can they be joined to make larger material? Or are you restricted to making coasters, small rugs, and table runners per the size of your loom?


----------



## marciawm

Floor looms take up a lot of space and make beautiful fabrics. But a Rigid Heddle (RH) is different. You can make beautiful fabric on a RH. I have a 20 inch RH, so I can weave as long as I want but no more than 20 wide. There are many patterns you can do, by simply using a pick up stick, your fingers, other scraps of yarn, your imagination is your only limitation. You can sew the pieces together to make larger fabrics if you want them. You can also pick up and knit on them. There is a great book called WEAVE, KNIT, WEAR that provides lots of creative ideas for blending the two art forms.


----------



## deenashoemaker

Thank you for such good information. I watched a couple youtubes and it's such a beautiful art and all the ladies seemed so relaxed ( much like I feel spinning). Would love to see pictures of finished projects.


----------



## DanielS

marciawm said:


> There is a great book called WEAVE, KNIT, WEAR that provides lots of creative ideas for blending the two art forms.


https://www.amazon.com/Weave%C2%95Knit%C2%95Wear-Fabulous-Clothing-Accessories-Weavers/dp/1933064293

This does look like a neat book. In addition, when I looked it up I was, of course, presented with a lot of other titles. 
Weavers, any recommendations?


----------



## ilmacheryl

My first loom was a Cricket 15 inch loom. After taking a class, I realized that I wanted something wider, so I sold my Cricket to a friend & bought a 20 inch Ashford Knitter's loom with a stand. I haven't taken it anywhere yet, but I think I'll take it to our third Thursday knitting night to show it off. I'll need to get it warped first. I just took a practice project off last night - a placemat & hot pad made with peaches & cream cotton. After I get them washed & dryer, I'll post pictures.


----------



## DanielS

ilmacheryl said:


> a placemat & hot pad made with peaches & cream cotton. After I get them washed & dryer, I'll post pictures.


I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## marciawm

The Weaver's Idea Book, by Jane Patrick is highly recommended. It is written specifically for the Rigid Heddle looms. It is loaded with everything you need to know. She starts with the basics of the tools, loom parts and gives loads of textures that you can do. And best of all, IT'S SPIRAL BOUND. If you are new to weaving, I recommend this as your first purchase, even before you get a loom.


DanielS said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Weave%C2%95Knit%C2%95Wear-Fabulous-Clothing-Accessories-Weavers/dp/1933064293
> 
> This does look like a neat book. In addition, when I looked it up I was, of course, presented with a lot of other titles.
> Weavers, any recommendations?


----------



## JeanneW

I just got a 10" Cricket. Going to warp it soon and get going! Thanks for the shared knowledge!


----------



## brenda m

I have both the Schacht Crickets and Ashford looms. I like the 10 Cricket and have 4 different sized heddles for it. The 15 inch sits higher on the table and doesn't get much use. I guess my favorites are the 8 inch Sample it (bought before the 10 inch came out) and my newest addition to the herd-the 16 inch Ashford and stand. The Sample it and the Crickets will fit on the wood TV tray I use for a stand. And there is a tray on each side of the sturdy stand for the 16 inch. The sample it is the perfect size for scarves and pieces can be sewn together for other projects; and it is also the least expensive of them.


----------



## marciawm

I'm posting a few pics of pieces that I did when I was learning, I should say first learning because I still am learning. I love Koigo PPPM sock yarn so the first two are with that yarn. Mostly I like the finished product to be a surprise. I like to work with yarn that I don't know what it will look like when I am finished. Hence I hardly every work with a solid color yarn. I love the mystery and the surprise and no two are ever alike!. I also finish my work with a twisted fringe. Enjoy


----------



## deenashoemaker

Marciawm, absolutely BEAUTIFUL!.


----------



## DanielS

Marcia,
Wonderful work!
Now I'm even more interested.


----------



## mama879

marciawm said:


> I'm posting a few pics of pieces that I did when I was learning, I should say first learning because I still am learning. I love Koigo PPPM sock yarn so the first two are with that yarn. Mostly I like the finished product to be a surprise. I like to work with yarn that I don't know what it will look like when I am finished. Hence I hardly every work with a solid color yarn. I love the mystery and the surprise and no two are ever alike!. I also finish my work with a twisted fringe. Enjoy


OK How did you use sock yarn I'm thinking it is a mix type yarn. I trying to use fingering in 100% wool My warp came out wonderful For the 1st time I did not have to fool with it. But it is sticking to it's partner and I have to use a pick up to separate in wefting. Is there a trick. I really like the colors and the yarn in both of your project and they are your first. They are amazing.


----------



## marciawm

Koigu KPPPM is 100% merino wool. I didn't have the problems you are having so I will throw out a few things that come to mind. 
Are you sure you are putting your heddle all the way up in the UP and down in the Down positions. When you did the warp did you pull the yarn, thru the slots AND thru the holes? Maybe the warps thread per inch are too close together. Not sure I know the answer to your problem.


mama879 said:


> OK How did you use sock yarn I'm thinking it is a mix type yarn. I trying to use fingering in 100% wool My warp came out wonderful For the 1st time I did not have to fool with it. But it is sticking to it's partner and I have to use a pick up to separate in wefting. Is there a trick. I really like the colors and the yarn in both of your project and they are your first. They are amazing.


----------



## catlover1960

mama879 said:


> I have a Kromski Ridgid Heddle Loom- The Harp it is 32 inches. I love it I can play with any width I want to and having a ball with it. I have the stand I have 3 heddles 8,10 and 12. I bought some extra shuttles then the 3 32 inch ones that came with the loom I bought it second hand and so glad I did. it does fold so I can go any where with but it is large when set up. I have it up in my itty bitty craft room and do not get up there much because of the pupperdoodle can't be left alone. So she needs a baby sitter DH gets upset with her cause she just has so much energy and he does not. lol lol lol I'm in love with my loom. I wanted big because I had just enough to buy this one I did not want to buy small and have to buy bigger later on and spend lots of money. Does that make sense.


I also have a Kronski Harp loom. Mine is the 24" with a stand. I also bought mine used. The lady I bought it from gave me 3 heddles, extra shuttles and a couple of books. She was selling it since she had just bought 4 shaft table loom. It was in excellent (like new) condition for less than half the price. I had been looking at the 15" Cricket loom and am so glad I bought a larger one.


----------



## ilmacheryl

marciawm said:


> Koigu KPPPM is 100% merino wool. I didn't have the problems you are having so I will throw out a few things that come to mind.
> Are you sure you are putting your heddle all the way up in the UP and down in the Down positions. When you did the warp did you pull the yarn, thru the slots AND thru the holes? Maybe the warps thread per inch are too close together. Not sure I know the answer to your problem.


I love to use sock yarn. I love the fabric that it makes. However, I tried one brand that was quite fuzzy & stuck to itself. I learned an expensive lesson with that yarn (I seem to have wiped the brand name from my memory). I had used it as a warp & it stuck so badly that it started breaking. I have saved all the pieces to use as warp for a different project. I think - haven't tried - that it could be used with either a larger heddle (I used a 12 dent) or by skipping slots so the warp threads aren't so close together. I saw a beautiful shawl that was woven by an expert where both the warp & weft was mohair. Nothing is "stickier" than mohair. It was a very loosely woven lacy shawl.


----------



## mama879

catlover1960 said:


> I also have a Kronski Harp loom. Mine is the 24" with a stand. I also bought mine used. The lady I bought it from gave me 3 heddles, extra shuttles and a couple of books. She was selling it since she had just bought 4 shaft table loom. It was in excellent (like new) condition for less than half the price. I had been looking at the 15" Cricket loom and am so glad I bought a larger one.


Yup sounds like we both made out great. I'm having such a great time with it.


----------



## mama879

ilmacheryl said:


> I love to use sock yarn. I love the fabric that it makes. However, I tried one brand that was quite fuzzy & stuck to itself. I learned an expensive lesson with that yarn (I seem to have wiped the brand name from my memory). I had used it as a warp & it stuck so badly that it started breaking. I have saved all the pieces to use as warp for a different project. I think - haven't tried - that it could be used with either a larger heddle (I used a 12 dent) or by skipping slots so the warp threads aren't so close together. I saw a beautiful shawl that was woven by an expert where both the warp & weft was mohair. Nothing is "stickier" than mohair. It was a very loosely woven lacy shawl.


I am using the 12 dent to it had 14 wpi I'm using a pick up stick in the back for down shaft up shaft having to split them by hand so it is going slow. I love the colors and what I have done so this will be a learning experience for me but I'm going to finish it. I see lots of boo boos already in just the 8 inches I have done. I read that you can fix those by using a darning needle and the same weft yarn and going over them. So cool what you can learn when you read all the chapters in a good book. lol lol I love wool I usually knit with dk or fingering cause I like the drape I might just stay away from fingering for some time after this till I get the hang of it. My tension is great I'm worried I split some I have one warp yarn already split tied it back and skipped a slot so first boo boo. Any way if you hear me screaming or using a lot of words I'm not used to you will know why. lol lol


----------



## mama879

Maybe the warps thread per inch are too close together. This is what I'm thinking to. Will learn by my mistakes.


----------



## DanielS

mama879 said:


> Maybe the warps thread per inch are too close together. This is what I'm thinking to. Will learn by my mistakes.


Please keep the conversation going. I am learning a lot just by reading all of your posts.
I have put in a request to my regional library for some of the books here to see if they can find them on Interlibrary Loan.


----------



## ilmacheryl

DanielS said:


> Please keep the conversation going. I am learning a lot just by reading all of your posts.
> I have put in a request to my regional library for some of the books here to see if they can find them on Interlibrary Loan.


Love to see interlibrary loan mentioned! That was one of my jobs for 21 years! I worked at a small academic library. Hope you can get what you need.


----------



## ilmacheryl

mama879 said:


> I am using the 12 dent to it had 14 wpi I'm using a pick up stick in the back for down shaft up shaft having to split them by hand so it is going slow. I love the colors and what I have done so this will be a learning experience for me but I'm going to finish it. I see lots of boo boos already in just the 8 inches I have done. I read that you can fix those by using a darning needle and the same weft yarn and going over them. So cool what you can learn when you read all the chapters in a good book. lol lol I love wool I usually knit with dk or fingering cause I like the drape I might just stay away from fingering for some time after this till I get the hang of it. My tension is great I'm worried I split some I have one warp yarn already split tied it back and skipped a slot so first boo boo. Any way if you hear me screaming or using a lot of words I'm not used to you will know why. lol lol


I didn't have a pick up stick at that time. I used a knitting needle to separate the strands. Once the warp threads started breaking, I cut it off the loom & kept the small piece as a sample of what not to do and the cut warp to use as weft in another project someday.


----------



## mama879

I have been using small needles to separate them I think a knitting needle would be great to have to bring one upstairs with me. My shawl is 29 inches wide so need something longer. Thanks.


----------



## ilmacheryl

Pictures as requested. Two placemats, smaller than store bought & one is a little longer than the other, but we can use them. And, one hot pad because I had enough warp left on the loom for it. Yarn was Peaches & Cream. Edges were hem stitched so the fringe could be short. They were machine washed & dried.


----------



## DanielS

ilmacheryl said:


> Pictures as requested. Two placemats. And, one hot pad. Yarn was Peaches & Cream.


Okay, I'm going to sound like a snob. Those make Peaches & Cream look like a million dollars. Love them.


----------



## deenashoemaker

Lol, those are so pretty!


----------



## mama879

DanielS said:


> Okay, I'm going to sound like a snob. Those make Peaches & Cream look like a million dollars. Love them.


They sure do. Her place mats are worth a million.... I like the pattern the cotton put there I just saw a y tube video that explained the pattern that some cottons put in your weaving. Very pretty.


----------



## engteacher

I am so envious. I am practicing with peaches & cream and my "creations" are really bad - lumpy, missed stitches, and we will not even mention the border. I attended a class and my practice project was better. Then came home to a trash bag full of peaches & cream with entirely different result. OK, I know some of the differences. Used LYS cotton for class on a much larger loom. My loom is only 10" wide but that should not effect the look of the finished product - right? One other difference - loom at LYS was 8 dent; mine is 7.5. Suggestions? Is peaches & cream too heave for a 7.5 heddle? Not giving up .... yet


----------



## ilmacheryl

Thanks for your kind comments. I like the pattern from the colors in the yarn, but I don't like the odd diagonal ridges that washing & drying put in. Probably wouldn't have happened if I'd hand washed them, but who hand washes placemats? I do like the look of the hem stitching. I had bought a cone of P&C to practice with & have almost used it up. I have a table runner I made early on with P&C for the warp & strips of old bedsheet for the weft. Maybe tomorrow I'll dig it out & take a photograph of it.


----------



## mama879

engteacher said:


> I am so envious. I am practicing with peaches & cream and my "creations" are really bad - lumpy, missed stitches, and we will not even mention the border. I attended a class and my practice project was better. Then came home to a trash bag full of peaches & cream with entirely different result. OK, I know some of the differences. Used LYS cotton for class on a much larger loom. My loom is only 10" wide but that should not effect the look of the finished product - right? One other difference - loom at LYS was 8 dent; mine is 7.5. Suggestions? Is peaches & cream too heave for a 7.5 heddle? Not giving up .... yet


Do not give up. 7.5 dent is bigger then a 8 dent can be worsted. The smaller the # on the dent can be used for large size yarn. A 12 dent can be used on fingering and lace yarns A 10 dent can be used with dk and fingering. It goes by -wpi- or wraps per inch. You need to slow down and look at every row before you go on to the next. The border is a problem for every one when first starting out. I still have trouble I am a beginner to and watch the ends used to be my left side was really bad then my right well now my left is bad and right is fine. Washing will help with those later on. Use a 45 degree angel and pinch the sides. Watch a video on u- tube great place to learn. peaches and cream can be used I made a table runner out of it for my first project came out very nice. I also miss stitches all the time. When you are finished take some of the weft yarn with a needle and go back over the places you missed before you wash it. Make sure you kinda go long on both side and up a stitch like weaving in ends.


----------



## engteacher

Thanks so much for for help and encouragement. I will be working on another project today. Maybe I can post a pic when done.


----------



## brenda m

Just remember what you were told in school and what your mother said-Practice makes perfect or better. I still have and use the first towel I made about 5 years ago. There are mistakes, etc. but it can be used. And each one gets a little better, but dishes can't complain. Most of us knit or crochet or both and didn't learn in one or two lessons; it's practice, practice and more practice and the learning is worth the trouble. My kids have been and still try out my projects. Play with the yarn and experiment with the yarn. Enjoy!


----------



## ilmacheryl

I have a scarf that I hate. It isn't my first, in fact it may be the most recent scarf I've made. It is very nice to touch. It's the color! It will be donated. Someone will like it....


----------



## ilmacheryl

This is a table runner that I warped with Peaches & Cream & used strips from an old bedsheet for the weft. I should have taken the time to make bias strips, but I was just playing - and I don't really like to sew..... I need to retrim the fringes.


----------



## ilmacheryl

I see that I didn't add the attachment. Here is the table runner.


----------



## mama879

ilmacheryl said:


> I see that I didn't add the attachment. Here is the table runner.


Very pretty. Enjoy it.


----------

